# LED lenser T7



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Just about to buy a LED lenser T7 torch. Anyone know where to get one cheap or have on 2nd hand to sell before I hit the item in basket button?

Alwyn


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes it's a foreign site, but they deliver for free !! and I've never had a problem with them.

Worth a look anyway.

http://www.dealextreme.com/


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks

But Ive heard that it takes two or three weeks to come frome USA.
and I dont think I can wait.

Will try a few army surplus.

Al


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah it does usually. Fair enough captain, just a thought. Good luck on your hunt.

Have you tried doing a search on 'google shopping' - very handy search thing?...

Also try 'pricerunner', they give you a total plus delivery price which is good, but not as many results as google.


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks

WGM

Al


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

would give you a thanks reple wee green mini but cant find how to do it.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:thumb:

How did you get on?


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

*My lumen luck*

A guy in Armagh has one to sell (T7 lenser but only 170 lumen as opposed to the new 200) but I may just go for a new one by UK post.

Al


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've just bought a P7, with a P3 delivered for £49.99 then add some batteries (to make up the 1p) and you get a free 9 LED torch, which is a great deal imo


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

*How good are they*

Thing is I would like to know how good it is at showing up swirls in Daylight?

Thanks


----------

